# Oven fried chicken



## oldrustycars (Aug 14, 2010)

I've always made oven fried chicken by seasoning the chicken, then dredging it in flour. I place it in a baking dish, and add butter to each piece. Tastes pretty good, and looks just like fried chicken. Has anyone made it with a batter like traditional fried chicken? Did it come out good? I can't seem to get excited about making real fried chicken living alone.


----------



## mcnerd (Aug 14, 2010)

Trying using a can of Lemonade concentrate as a marinade, reserving about 1/4 cup to use for basting.  Then do your chicken as you normally would.


----------



## oldrustycars (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks mcnerd, but thats not what I'm after. What I'm wondering is has anyone made a batter, just as they would for frying chicken in oil in a skillet, but instead placed the battered chicken in the oven in a baking dish?


----------



## forty_caliber (Aug 14, 2010)

Is this what you're looking for?  This recipe involves battering, then baking and happens to be one of Mrs .40's favorite weeknight entrees.

.40


Kelloggs Double-coated Cornflake Chicken
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Recipe By: Kelloggs
Serving Size: 8

Ingredients:

7 cups Kellogg's Corn Flakes®, crushed
1 egg
1 cup milk
1 cup all-purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper
3 lbs. chicken breast tenders
3 tablespoons margarine or butter, melted

Directions:

1. Crush KELLOGG'S CORN FLAKES cereal in shallow dish or pan. Set aside.

2. In medium mixing bowl, beat egg and milk slightly. Add flour, salt and pepper. Mix until smooth. Dip chicken in batter. Coat with cereal. Place in single layer, in shallow baking pan lined with foil and coated with cooking spray.

3. Drizzle with butter and bake at 350° F about 1 hour or until chicken is tender, no longer pink and juices run clear. Do not cover pan or turn chicken while baking. Serve hot.


* To make ahead/freezer meal - Prepare as directed and spread them on a wax paper lined baking sheet after coating. Place the baking sheet in the freezer uncovered and flash freeze for half an hour, until mostly firm. Transfer the strips to a gallon sized freezer bag labeled with the date and cooking instructions.  When ready to prepare, preheat oven drizzle with butter and bake from frozen.  Do not defrost.


----------

